
Customers compare noise from Alphabet spinout Wing’s delivery drones to chainsaw - jeffreyrogers
https://venturebeat.com/2018/12/27/alphabet-spinout-wings-drones-are-too-noisy-customers-say/
======
dragonsky67
I wonder if the use of a lighter than air lifting body would aleviate much of
the noise problems with these drones. Obviously there are problems with speed
so the use would be limited to deliveries that are less urgent ensuring your
fast food does not get cold enroute.

